# Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The extremely limited number of Sport quattros in existence has left many people wanting a car they simply cannot have. Some people want one more than others, however, and for those people a visit to Dialynx is in order. You see, these fellows have made quite a name for themselves by taking your ur-Quattro (11,452 produced) and turning it into a very convincing Sport Quattro replica. No easy process, this, but the Swindon firm has become so spot-on with their work that only the truly hardcore Audi geek will notice the more laid back windshield on the replica vs. the more upright sedan version on the original Sport quattro and declare it a fake.
* Full Story *


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*

If you used a 4000q (80q in europe), and a GT back end you could get the windscreen line correct too.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (beermonster)*

Easier said than done. Changing the right to left geometry of the car would be tough (or at least be a bit structurally compromising (which is probably why they don't do it). As a 4K owner, I've more than once dreamed of doing a notchback coupe Sport quattro, but after reading Brad's article I don't think it'd work. Blending the fiberglass panels with the 4K's C-piller would be extremely difficult if not impossible. 
It'd be cool as crap though, and I'd have the right doors and windshield.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*

every once in a while you feel like you're the only one around that appreciates an old school audi. mentioning that the sport q's and ur' q's are some of the coolest audi's ever made will get you a response similar to that of the customer watching buck rock out to the country music at the stereo shop in the movie boogie nights. then suddenly you see write ups on cars like this in fourtitude and you don't feel so alone.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (AudiVwMeister)*

Yeah, it's cool, but not at the cost of the Ur-Q


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Yeah, it's cool, but not at the cost of the Ur-Q












































Agreed


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Blending the fiberglass panels with the 4K's C-piller would be extremely difficult if not impossible. 

I dont see why this should be a problem. Many people have attached Urq fenders to nothcback bodies with success before, so Sq fenders shouldnt be any harder.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_every once in a while you feel like you're the only one around that appreciates an old school audi. mentioning that the sport q's and ur' q's are some of the coolest audi's ever made will get you a response similar to that of the customer watching buck rock out to the country music at the stereo shop in the movie boogie nights. then suddenly you see write ups on cars like this in fourtitude and you don't feel so alone.









Kind, kind words. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (PerL)*

SQ fenders are fiberglass, not steel. THe c-piller on the SportQ is also fiberglass. To graft into it, I think that'd be difficult making a smooth transiition from fiberglass to steel.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*

You'd need a special fiberglass welder.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*

you mean kevlar


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_SQ fenders are fiberglass, not steel. THe c-piller on the SportQ is also fiberglass. To graft into it, I think that'd be difficult making a smooth transiition from fiberglass to steel.

It isnt that hard, it is actually a pretty common way to make wide body kits on cars. A good example is all the different kits offered by Rieger, that lets you put super wide 345 tires on the rear end of a Golf, for example. You use a special epoxy glue to fasten the fibre glass (or kevlar) bits to the car and bondo to make a nice smooth transition.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Kind, kind words. Thank you.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_you mean kevlar

Opps!!!

Nothing a little elmers glue, and bondo couldnt fix!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (Sepp)*

The Dialynx panels I believe are fiberglass, not kevlar. So even if the SQ's were kevlar, making a notchback Sport Q out of Dialynx parts would be easier from the sounds of it. Hmmmmm.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Dialynx panels I believe are fiberglass, not kevlar.

They probably are fiberglass, the cost of making the parts in kevlar is too high.


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (PerL)*

A nice example of the Dialynx conversion was roaming around GTi International last weekend... black car, had everyone drooling.
I was speaking to Dialynx 6 years ago about doing the short wheelbase conversion on my '85 ur-q... the plan was to fly in the personnel and perform the work at TAP in Florida. Plans changed and the ur-q was eventually sold to someone who promptly totaled it.








Wasn't 2Bennett tinkering with fiberglass Sport-q body parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More (gruppe_a)*

Wow, sounds like it would have been a cool project. A notchback SportQ seems like it'd be kinda cool, but at the same time, I wonder if it wouldn't just look like a VW Fox on steroids.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro Conversion - And More ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I wonder if it wouldn't just look like a VW Fox on steroids.

I'm thinking the same thing, I believe going with the more "normal" Urq sized frnders would be better. I'm afraid the 2-door with Sq fenders would look something like this, and that is not pretty IMO.


----------

